# ZhanChi, FIII, Alpha CC and more in my new unboxing video.



## Eric79 (Jun 23, 2011)

The title says it all - the rest is in the video. And please use the comment function beneath the video if you have any questions or the moderator modul on my channels page. Enjoy!


----------



## Bapao (Jun 23, 2011)

Can't wait to watch this as soon as I get home from work


----------



## Eric79 (Jun 23, 2011)

Well, it's only the taste of what is up to come ;-)


----------



## Linalai66 (Jun 23, 2011)

ur so lucky!!


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 23, 2011)

Subbed, can't wait for the future videos!


----------



## Eric79 (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks Linalai and kprox!


----------



## Bapao (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh. I read F-III and started giggling and jumping about like a little girl (but with the same facial expression depicted on my avatar whilst doing so of course)... Is the F-III in the video?

Can't watch YouTube stuff at work  3 hours to go...


----------



## Eric79 (Jun 23, 2011)

Yes, it is in the video - but it has more of a cameo... and for a while on stills. But... well, watch it and you will see... as said: More to come... so better subscribe so you don't miss anything that could be interesting for you ;-)


----------



## Florian (Jun 23, 2011)

Do you have them assembeld now?


----------



## Godmil (Jun 23, 2011)

Agh such a tease. Can't wait to see them being used.

b4p4076, don't get your hopes up, they're all in there unassembled bags.


----------



## Eric79 (Jun 23, 2011)

Florian said:


> Do you have them assembeld now?


Yes, all but the Alphas and the... well, only the Alphas and the red and yellow LunHui aren't assembled yet.



Godmil said:


> Agh such a tease. Can't wait to see them being used.
> 
> b4p4076, don't get your hopes up, they're all in there unassembled bags.


I know, I would be teased too if I would sit on the other side of... the Internet ;-)


----------



## collinbxyz (Jun 23, 2011)

So how's the Zanchi and F-III then?


----------



## Florian (Jun 23, 2011)

Make a Review pls


----------



## Tall5001 (Jun 23, 2011)

See i dont want them if they are just prototypes i would rather have the full version of the Zhanchi and the FIII but i have a real Alpha CC and yours is the prototype so haha lol


----------



## Bapao (Jun 23, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> See i dont want them if they are just prototypes i would rather have the full version of the Zhanchi and the FIII but i have a real Alpha CC and yours is the prototype so haha lol


 
What are the differences between the prototype CC and the retail version?


----------



## Tall5001 (Jun 24, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> What are the differences between the prototype CC and the retail version?


 
Im not exactly cure because i dont have the prototype but i think the centers might be changed and maybe a little on the corners


----------



## Eric79 (Jun 24, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> So how's the Zanchi and F-III then?


 They both are nice. For a more detailed view on them give me a little time, I have other work to do too ;-)


Florian said:


> Make a Review pls


 That's the plan.


Tall5001 said:


> See i dont want them if they are just prototypes i would rather have the full version of the Zhanchi and the FIII but i have a real Alpha CC and yours is the prototype so haha lol


Well, that is awesome. Enjoy it.


Tall5001 said:


> Im not exactly cure because i dont have the prototype but i think the centers might be changed and maybe a little on the corners


That might be true - but the actual main difference is the edges. The "new" ones have a bit more material on the sides.

@b4p4076 Didn't you get your hands on a CC prototype yet?


----------



## RubikZz (Jun 24, 2011)

Are the ZhanChi,Alpha CC and the Fiii on LighTake not the final version?


----------



## Eric79 (Jun 24, 2011)

RubikZz said:


> Are the ZhanChi,Alpha CC and the Fiii on LighTake not the final version?


 
The three cubes that I got are the ones the pictures were taken of. But the ones that will be sold are of course the mass produced ones ;-)


----------



## Linalai66 (Jun 24, 2011)

no problems


----------



## xkevx (Jun 24, 2011)

why that time i bought my zhanchi, it doesnt have a black color cube~~~ if not i will have 2~~~


----------



## Eric79 (Jun 24, 2011)

Not only is it black, it was stickered already when it came to lightake - pretty untypical for a prototype, don't you think? ;-)
Oh... I guess Daqing Bao was bored so he stickered it himself *wink wink*


----------



## yockee (Jun 24, 2011)

Dude, how the hell did you get a video to show here? I tried and tried to post my A4-f review here, but no matter which embed code I used, NOTHING worked, so I just ended up putting a link.


----------



## Eric79 (Jun 24, 2011)

yockee said:


> Dude, how the hell did you get a video to show here? I tried and tried to post my A4-f review here, but no matter which embed code I used, NOTHING worked, so I just ended up putting a link.


Man, it's easy as hell: Click on "Post New Thread" here in "Video Gallery", then click on this little film strip... rith in the line where you can click on "B" for bold letters or "I" for italic or "U" for underlined. That film strip is left from that little speech bubble.
Then a new thing shows up where you paste in the address of your video - in my case that was "http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTeIIA4lvbw". Click on "ok", add some text if you want to and to finish everything, click on submit new thread. Done!

By the way, what was wrong with your phone? Or was it really my shitty mobile phone company? Well, I guess we keep ththe answer to that in our mails at YT - where you got one... hope you saw it earlier when we did not meet as it was planned.


----------



## Tall5001 (Jun 24, 2011)

yockee said:


> Dude, how the hell did you get a video to show here? I tried and tried to post my A4-f review here, but no matter which embed code I used, NOTHING worked, so I just ended up putting a link.


 
dude you need this youtube /youtube and you put the end of your youtube URL in there which is everything after the = sign.make sure to put brackets around the youtube if i do it makes it think there is a video there so [yt] end of youtube url [/yt]


----------



## timeless (Jun 24, 2011)

Eric79 said:


> Man, it's easy as hell: Click on "Post New Thread" here in "Video Gallery", then click on this little film strip... rith in the line where you can click on "B" for bold letters or "I" for italic or "U" for underlined. That film strip is left from that little speech bubble.
> Then a new thing shows up where you paste in the address of your video - in my case that was "http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTeIIA4lvbw". Click on "ok", add some text if you want to and to finish everything, click on submit new thread. Done!
> 
> By the way, what was wrong with your phone? Or was it really my shitty mobile phone company? Well, I guess we keep ththe answer to that in our mails at YT - where you got one... hope you saw it earlier when we did not meet as it was planned.


 
how can u get all those cubes for free of charge from lightake? can u teach me too?


----------



## Eric79 (Jun 25, 2011)

Just watch the video from 0:20 - 0:34 and you understand.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jun 25, 2011)

Very nice! Can't wait to see more on these


----------

